# can the King headset bearings replace?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

can the King headset bearings replace?

or 

should the headset be replace completely?


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

IIRC you're supposed to return the headset to the factory for them to do it. It's not like a regular headset, where you can just service it yourself. Talk to your LBS about your options.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

From the Chris King website:



> HEADSET SERVICE:
> In general, headset service should be done at least every two years. In dry climates, service intervals may be longer. In wet climates, service may be necessary as often as every 6 months.
> 
> You may service your Chris King headset while in the frame using a light solvent based lubricant (e.g., Bullshot aerosol or WD-40,) to flush the bearings. If you have access to the correct tools for the proper removal and reinstallation of Chris King bearing cups, we have found it easier and more effective to remove the cups and use a solvent tank.
> ...


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aaah, I was confusing bearing replacement and servicing the headset. Clearly not the same thing. Thanks Vik!


----------

